# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Фестивали и конкурсы в Европе на 2010 год

## Asesina

Дорогие друзья!!!
Приглашаем Вас принять участие в 
VII. МЕЖДУНАРОДНОМ ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "Цветущая Чехия" 01.05-06.05.2010 
ЧЕХИЯ – ГЕРМАНИЯ

Для участия в программах Европейского Международного конкурса детского и юношеского творчества приглашаются детские и молодежные творческие коллективы и исполнители в возрасте до 25 лет.


Прием заявок на участие в VII Фестивалях - конкурсах


"Праздник весны" 27.03-01.04.10 до 20.01.10
"Цветущая Чехия" 01.05-06.05.10 до 01.02.10

Маршрут: Прага-Теплице-Дрезден-Берлин
Размещение: 2-3-хместные номера в отелях 2-3* Праги и Теплиц, 
2-3-х разовое питание,
+ 7 экскурсий + термальный аквапарк + дискотеки
NEW Посещение Тропического острова-бесплатно!!!

Единственный фестиваль - конкурс в Чехии на лучших сценах Праги и Теплиц,
профессиональное жюри - известные деятели искусств Чехии и Европы, 

Фестиваль проводится под патронатом : Министерства по культуре и искусству Чехии, Министерства образования , молодёжи и спорта Чешской Республики Комитета по культуре Мэрии города Праги, Мэрии города Теплиц, Мэрии Северо-Чешского Края, Европейского Парламента и Посольства Российской Федерации в Чехии

При информационной поддержке в Чехии и за рубежом.


В рамках фестиваля пройдут:
- Торжественное Открытие конкурса; Конкурс по номинациям;
Программа мастер-классов ведущих европейских педагогов
Развлекательные шоу-программы для детей, творческие встречи с иностранными коллективами, дискотеки;
Торжественная церемония награждения участников и Гала-концерт победителей.

НОМИНАЦИИ КОНКУРСА
«АКАДЕМИЧЕСКИЙ ВОКАЛ»
«НАРОДНЫЙ ВОКАЛ »
«ЭСТРАДНЫ ВОКАЛ»
«НАРОДНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ»
«КЛАССИЧЕСКИЙ ТАНЕЦ »
«Народно-сценический танец и стилизация »
«СОВРЕМЕННЫЙ ТАНЕЦ »
«ЭСТРАДНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ»
«БАЛЬНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ»
«ИНСТРУМЕНТАЛЬНАЯ МУЗЫКА»
« Цирковое искусство »
« Театр мод » ,« Театр »
Изобразительное искусство

Участники награждаются: наградами и дипломами.Абсолютный победитель Фестиваля получает Кубок и Диплом Grand-Prix и 3-х годичный сертефикат участие в фестивале в Чехии –бесплатно,включая питание и проживание.

Запрашивайте программы.
ENDOWMENT FUND INTERNATIONAL FORUM OF YOUTH
INTERNATIONAL FESTIVALS OF CHILDRENS AND YOUTH ARTS
Tel.:   +420-267911785       
Fax.: +420-267911783
GSM: +420-731484366,  +420-603163155
E-mail: jsgroup-market(собака)praha-cz.net
сайт организатора: www.children-festivals.com

----------


## Asesina

Дорогие друзья!!!
Приглашаем Вас принять участие в 
IX. МЕЖДУНАРОДНОМ ФЕСТИВАЛЕ „Cеребряный голос“ 
30.06.2010 -10.07.2010
Чешские Будеёвице- Тржебонь – Чешский Крумлов -Венеция –Римини 

Фестиваль проходит под защитой гетьмана Юго-Чешского Края инж. Йиржи Зимолы. 

Профессиональное жюри - известные деятели искусств Чехии и Европы!

Открытый конкурс проходит на открытых сценах cамых известных и живописных местах юга Чехии - на центральных площадях и замках городов –памятников под защитой ЮНЕСКО

К участию в конкурсе приглашаются хоры, в составе которых 12 певцов и более (без ограничений); 
вокальные ансамбли, в составе которых от 3 до 12 певцов. 
Коллектив, в зависимости от уровня мастерства, может выбрать для участия первую или вторую ступень сложности. 
Участие в первой ступени сложности рекомендуется для начинающих или школьных коллективов, вторая ступень сложности – «профессионалы», рекомендуется для лауреатов региональных и международных конкурсов.
Возраст участников - 8-16 лет. 
В составе детско-юношеских хоров допускается участие молодежи в возрасте 17-21 лет.

Фестивали этого года 2010/11 отличаются тем, что конкурс проходит в Чехии а выступления в Чехии и Италии. У всех талантливых ребят появилась возможность насладиться средневековой сказкой двух стран, блеснуть яркими номерами в центре самых красивых городов Европы, познакомиться с историей и культурой Чехии и Италии, покупаться в море.

Программы Международных фестивалей - конкурсов детей и молодёжи в Чехии проходят с 1998 г., поэтому учтено множество деталей для полноценного наслаждения культурой и творчеством. Культурно-познавательная часть позволяет увидеть всё самое интересное в местах проведения фестивалей. Учтены интересы творческих руководителей , что выгодно отличает фестивали J&S Group s.r.o и благотворительного Фонда „Международный Форум Молодёжи“. Как опытные организаторы, мы согласовываем поминутную программу пребывания с каждым руководителем, заранее организовываем питания, отдых, развлечение, дискотеки.


Запрашивайте программы.
ENDOWMENT FUND INTERNATIONAL FORUM OF YOUTH
INTERNATIONAL FESTIVALS OF CHILDRENS AND YOUTH ARTS
Tel.:   +420-267911785       
Fax.: +420-267911783
GSM:   +420-731484366, +420-603163155       
E-mail: jsgroup-market(собака)praha-cz.net
сайт организатора: www.children-festivals.com

----------


## Mazaykina

*Asesina*,
Темы объединила. 
Хотелось бы напомнить, что у нас не сайт просто РЕКЛАМЫ конкурсов, их можно найти в интернете огромное количество. Если Вы приглашаете на фестиваль, который проводится уже не в первый раз, значит имеете и фото, и видеоматериал. Это хотелось бы и увидеть для того, чтобы  пользователи на основе ЭТОГО, сами могли сделать выводы об уровне проводимых мероприятий и принять решение- ехать или не ехать.

----------


## Lafaetplus

Муниципальное управление культуры и спорта города Козани
Муниципальная музыкальная школа города Козани

ПЕРВЫЙ МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ КОНКУРС БАЯНИСТОВ-АККОРДЕОНИСТОВ 
     Козани (Греция)
16 - 17 - 18 апреля 2010 года


1. Общие положения.

     Муниципальное управление культуры и спорта города Козани и Муниципальная музыкальная школа города Козани проводят ПЕРВЫЙ МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ КОНКУРС БАЯНИСТОВ-АККОРДЕОНИСТОВ. Конкурс состоится 16, 17 и 18 апреля 2010 года и открыт для участников из любой страны.
     Конкурс проводится для солистов и ансамблей в следующих категориях:
- категория "А": солисты, которые родились в 1999 году или позже. Регистрационный взнос – 30 евро*
- категория "В": солисты, которые родились в 1997-1998 годах. Регистрационный взнос – 30 евро*
- категория "С": солисты, которые родились в 1995-1996 годах. Регистрационный взнос – 30 евро*
- категория "D": солисты, которые родились в 1992-1993-1994 годах. Регистрационный взнос – 40 евро*
- категория "E": солисты без ограничения в возрасте. Регистрационный взнос – 50 евро*
- категория "F": ансамбли с любым составом участников. Минимум один из музыкальных инструментов – баян (аккордеон). Категория делится на 2 возрастные группы:
- F-1 – средний возраст участников ансамбля до 16 лет. Регистрационный взнос – 15 евро для каждого участника ансамбля*
- F-2 – без ограничения в возрасте. Регистрационный взнос – 20 евро для каждого участника ансамбля*
* - регистрационный взнос оплачивается участниками по прибытии в город Козани.

Категория "G":
оркестры баянов - аккордеонов. Допускается участие других музыкальных инструментов.
Категория делится на 2 возрастные группы:
G-1 – средний возраст участников ансамбля до 16 лет. Регистрационный взнос – 100 евро
G-2 – без ограничения в возрасте. Регистрационный взнос - 120 евро
* - регистрационный взнос оплачивается участниками по прибытии в город Козани.



2. Программные требования.

- категория "А": свободная программа из разнохарактерных произведений длительностью до 10 минут
- категория "В": свободная программа из разнохарактерных произведений длительностью до 12 минут
- категория "С": свободная программа из разнохарактерных произведений длительностью до 15 минут
- категория "D": первый тур - свободная программа длительностью до 10 минут, включающая одно произведение, написанное до 1800 года; второй тур - свободная программа длительностью до 15 минут, включающая одно оригинальное произведение.
- категория "E": первый тур - свободная программа длительностью до 15 минут, включающая одно произведение, написанное до 1800 года; второй тур - свободная программа длительностью до 20 минут, включающая одно оригинальное произведение. 
- категория "F": 
F-1 – свободная программа длительностью до 15 минут
F-2 – свободная программа длительностью до 20 минут
Повторение во втором туре произведений из программы первого тура не допускается.
G-1 – свободная программа длительностью от 10 до 20 минут
G-2 – свободная программа длительностью от 15 до 25 минут


3. Порядок проведения конкурса.

     Очерёдность участников определяется жеребьёвкой во время открытия конкурса и сохраняется во втором туре. Участники могут исполнить программу наизусть или по нотам. Перед началом выступления участник должен предоставить жюри 2 фотокопии исполняемых произведений, один экземпляр остаётся у организаторов. В случае, если участник нарушает установленный лимит времени, его выступление может быть прервано.

4. Жюри. Премии.

     Международное жюри (минимум 5 человек) будет выбрано организаторами из известных исполнителей и педагогов. Члены жюри дают оценку участникам по 100-балльной системе. Педагог, находящийся в жюри, не имеет право оценивать выступление своих учеников. Высшая и нисшая оценки при определении среднего балла не учитываются.
     Участник, набравший наивысший балл в своей категории (но не менее 95 баллов), получает Первую премию. Участник, показавший второй результат в своей категории (но не менее 90 баллов), получает Вторую премию. Участник, показавший третий результат в своей категории (но не менее 85 баллов), получает Третью премию. Победителям будут вручены дипломы лауреатов и денежные вознаграждения. Участникам второго тура будут вручены дипломы финалистов. Остальным конкурсантам будут вручены дипломы за участие. Жюри имеет право: 
- делить премии между исполнителями;
- присуждать не все премии; 

Для категории G: Оркестр, набравший наивысший балл среди всех оркестров категорий G-1 и G-2 (но не менее 95 баллов), получает Первую премию. Оркестр, показавший второй результат (но не менее 90 баллов), получает Вторую премию. Оркестр, показавший третий результат (но не менее 85 баллов), получает Третью премию.
     Решения жюри окончательны и пересмотру не подлежат. Лауреаты конкурса обязаны выступить в заключительном концерте безвозмездно. 
 :Ok:

----------


## Sonnekreis

Приглашаем ознакомиться с календарем и программами международных фестивалей и конкурсов для творческих коллективов в Европе на нашем сайте http://www.sonnekreis.com/child_festival.html

Фестивальный центр "Солнечный круг"
Санкт-Петербург
тел\факс +7 812 59 535 69
моб.тел. +7 921 5681740; +7 906 2641926
spb@sonnekreis.com
http://vkontakte.ru/club13033677

----------


## Milya

*"Дорогие господа! Мы приехали сюда к вам из разных городов, из невиданных краёв! Через горы и овраги, сквозь леса и буераки, из страны берёз и елей, чтоб на конкурсе мы спели! 
За лесами, за полями, за бурлящими морями есть уютный городок. Химками его зовём - хорошо мы в нём живём! Много о себе расскажем и таланты вам покажем! Благосклонное жюри, слишком строго не суди! Луч надежды подари и ко мне благоволи! 
   Пусть удача улыбнётся, от меня не отвернётся, "Арт-Европа" вдохновит, и пусть лучший победит!"* 

Вот так готовились в 2009г. к нашему проекту участники из г. Химки, Московская область. И эти стихи-визитку мы дарим вам, дорогие форумчане, чтобы и вы всегда были настроены только на успех. 
Напоминаем, что заявку на IV Международный фестиваль-конкурс-круиз "Арт-Европа" 2010 вы можете подать до 20 февраля. Не успеваете? звоните, пишите, поможем!

----------


## Helena_2010

Здравствуйте, приглашаем всех посетить наш сайт
www.det-center.ru
где Вы найдете расписание и положения международных фестивалей-конкурсов в России, Европе, СНГ.
Большой выбор конкурсов по всем номинациям.
Ждём Вас!!!

Центр поддержки, развития культуры, туризма,  фестивальных и конкурсных программ «ЛАУКАРАЗ»
тел/факс 8 (8442) 64 – 30 – 30, 64 – 29 – 29, 62-67-04, 8-906-401-98-35
е-mail:  det-center@mail.ru ; fazarel@mail.ru
www.det-center.ru

----------


## Milya

Здравствуйте! Сообщаем о приёме заявок на летние проекты Фонда.
http://mail.yandex.ru/neo/message?cu...00000610325977

*И, напоминаем, что 12 апреля - последний день заявки на участие в Международном конкурсе "КУБОК  ЕВРОПЫ"*

*До 15 апреля* вы успеваете присоединиться к команде участников *фестиваля-конкурса-круиза "Кораблик надежды"*. Звоните, пишите СРОЧНО!!!

*8 960 883 27 70  пресс-центр (ежедневно)*
*8(8442) 49-26-75; 49-26-77 (с 8 до 18)*

----------


## karalius

Путешествующий фестиваль 2010. 
- Р И Г А -

Положение фестиваля:

Приглашаем Ваш коллектив для участия в фестивале "Путешествующий фестиваль 2010", который состоится 16-17 октября 2010 года в Риге (Латвия).

1.	Участники фестиваля:
1.1.	детские и юношеские танцевальные коллективы всех жанров;
1.2.	детские и юношеские вокальные коллективы всех жанров.
2.	В каждом коллективе не меньше 8 человек. Участники фестиваля, вокальные ансамбли исполняют две песни (танцевальные коллективы два танца). Длительность каждого номера не более 4-x мин.
3.	Все участники награждаютса дипломами и сувенирами фестиваля.
4.	Программа фестиваля и финансовые условия участия:

4.1.	Вариант -А- (1 ноч в гостинице, питание):
16 октября: прибытие на фестиваль, регистрация, обед, репетиция, фестиваль в доме культуры VEF (www.vefkp.lv), ужин, дискотека для участников, VIP фуршет для руководителей коллективов, ночлег в гостинице TOMO (www.tomo.lv);
17 октября: завтрак, отъезд коллективов.

4.2.	Вариант -B- (без ночлега и без питания):
16 октября: прибытие на фестиваль, регистрация, репетиция, фестиваль в доме культуры VEF (www.vefkp.lv), дискотека для участников, VIP фуршет для руководителей коллективов

Цена Вариант А: 55,- Eur/человек, (на 15 человек 1 бесплатно)
Цена Вариант B: 25,- Eur/человек

5.	Желающие принять участие в фестивале коллективы до 28 мая 2010 года организаторам должны прислать: заполненную заявку, две качественные фотографии из концертной деятельности коллектива. После подтверждения о получении заявки, в течении трех рабочих дней перевести на счет организаторов аванс 25,-Еur/человек, остаток суммы по приезду на фестиваль.
6.	ВНИМАНИЕ: количество мест в гостинице и продолжительность программы ограничено, поэтому прием заявок может быт закончен и раньше, после заполнении программы.

Организаторы:
VsI „Pramogu karalyste“ 
Адрес: Jonavos g. 40-130, Kaunas, Lietuva
Код: 136022156
Банк: SEB bankas
Счет: LT02 7044 0600 0377 8891
Edvardas Pavlikovicius tel.: +370 676 20424
e.mail: pramogukaralyste@gmail.com
www.talentingas.lt


Форму заявки вышлем по Вашему запросу.

----------


## karalius

Мы у них были. Отзывы наилучшие  :Ok:

----------


## Milya

*Поздравляем участников II Международного конкурса "Кубок Европы".
Итоги конкурса опубликованы здесь. Не забудь заглянуть в фотогалерею.*

----------

